# Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?



## Schrotti (22. März 2012)

*Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Abo genommen wo es Diablo III kostenlos dazu gab.

Wann erfolgt da die Lieferung? Gibt es überhaupt eine Lieferung oder hat man die Abonnenten vergessen?

Ich habe bisher keinerlei Infos zur Prämie erhalten.


----------



## bingo88 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Diablo III ist doch noch gar nicht veröffentlicht worden?


----------



## MonKAY (22. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Wird wohl ein paar Tage vor Release in deinem Battle.net Account auftauchen und downloadbar sein.
Spielen kannst du dann aber auch erst ab dem 15. Mai.


----------



## michelthemaster (22. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Hey Schrotti, ich nehme an, dass dir Diablo 3 kurz nach dem Release zugeschickt wird (15. Mai).

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Schrotti (22. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## ACDSee (28. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Wie sieht der Lieferumfang der DiabloIII Abo-Prämie aus? 

Da ich keine Accountdaten oder ähnliches angeben musste gehe ich von einer normalen Ladenversion, d.h. Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger aus. Diese kann man ja auch vor dem 15. Mai versenden, da es sich eh erst ab 15. Mai installieren lässt. Ein Download ohne was physisches wäre für mich als Fan der Diablo-Reihe nicht besonders toll.


----------



## Schrotti (28. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ich gehe mal von einer normalen Ladenversion aus.


----------



## Fexzz (29. März 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Das hoffe ich doch. Bei der Prämie stand damals nichts von Digitalem Download oder ähnlichem. Ich erwarte nun eine Verkaufsversion, mit DVD, Handbuch etc.
Nur hoffentlich kommt sie pünktlich.

Hab mir extra paar Tage Urlaub genommen zum Release :p


----------



## h00bi (2. April 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

ich denke mal die antwort kann dir nur der Verlag geben, nicht die Redaktion. Also bei Computec oder bei der Abofirma DPV Direct GmbH anfragen.
Kontaktdaten stehen im Heft im Impressum


----------



## seho (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

hat diesbezüglich mal jemand nachgefragt ?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Mir wurde gesagt, die Prämie sei defintiv bis zum 15.5 bei den Empfängern. (Hab extra nochmal nachgefragt.)


----------



## Mayday21 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Langsam werd ich auch unruhig ... heute wars auch nicht dabei.
Bleibt ja nur noch der Montag, damit es vor dem 15.5. da ist ...


----------



## Fexzz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Wieso? Es wurde nie versprochen, dass es VOR dem Release kommt. Es kann genauso gut am 15. kommen. Wäre natürlich super, wenn es vorher kommt, aber versprochen wurde garnix.


Edit: Okay, ich hab nun selbst nochmal angerufgen und der Anruf hat mich nun doch etwas demotiviert: Die Dame im Kundensupport sagte mir, dass das Spiel erst am 15.5 rausgeschickt wird und damit am 16. oder 17. bei den Empfängern eintrifft ;o Das wär natürlich ziemlich ungünstig, da ich mir dann Umsonst Urlaub genommen hätte für den Dienstag und Mittwoch :/


----------



## Fr33dom (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Das wäre nicht nur ungünstig, sondern schlicht Betrug. 95% der Leute haben nur wegen Diablo3 abonniert, und auch nur wegen dieser Meldung:

Diablo 3 als Abo-Prämie pünktlich zum Release? Leserbrief der Woche

..


----------



## Mayday21 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

16. wär ja noch ok, 17. ist Feiertag, da kommts sicher nicht, und gerade den wollte ich noch zum Zocken nutzen ...


----------



## Fexzz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Fr33dom schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht nur ungünstig, sondern schlicht Betrug. 95% der Leute haben nur wegen Diablo3 abonniert, und auch nur wegen dieser Meldung:
> 
> Diablo 3 als Abo-Prämie pünktlich zum Release? Leserbrief der Woche
> 
> ..


 
Hm, genau das hatte ich ja auch gedacht. Wie gesagt, habt vor gut 30 Minuten beim Kundenservice der Computec AG angerufen und die Dame versicherte mir, selbst auf explizite Nachfrage, dass die Prämie 
erst am 15. verschickt wird.

Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass die Dame in diesem Fall keine Ahnung hatte, wie heiß das Spiel erwartet ist.

Ansonsten: Einfach selbst anrufen und nachfragen. (01805-7005801) Die haben noch bis 14Uhr geöffnet.

Was auch immer, entweder kommts am 15ten oder es kommt eben nicht. Wäre zwar ärgerlich, aber ändern können wir das ganze eh nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Fr33dom (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Naja, Widerruf ist 14 Tage lang möglich... auch per Mail. Also einfach am 15. in die Post schauen und wenn nichts drin ist, Email schicken und ab zum Mediamarkt.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Selbst wenn ich könnte würd ich ads Abo sicher nicht kündigen, nur weil das Spiel vielleicht einen Tag später kommt oO


----------



## marvinj (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

ich will das game auch pünktlich haben, obwohl ich erst am 7.05 bestellt habe.....
zocken....ZOCKEN


----------



## hBGl (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Hm, genau das hatte ich ja auch gedacht. Wie gesagt, habt vor gut 30 Minuten beim Kundenservice der Computec AG angerufen und die Dame versicherte mir, selbst auf explizite Nachfrage, dass die Prämie
> erst am 15. verschickt wird.
> 
> Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass die Dame in diesem Fall keine Ahnung hatte, wie heiß das Spiel erwartet ist.
> ...


 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens am 16.5. ankommt. Das ist das Mindeste was die tun können.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Also ich hab damals nen Abo abgeschlossen, um Anno 1404 zu erhalten. Das hat allerdings über 3 Wochen gedauert, bis ich es hatte. Ich hoffe für euch, dass dies bei D3 nicht der Fall sein wird


----------



## marvinj (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals nen Abo abgeschlossen, um Anno 1404 zu erhalten. Das hat allerdings über 3 Wochen gedauert, bis ich es hatte. Ich hoffe für euch, dass dies bei D3 nicht der Fall sein wird


 wehe dem, dann gibt erstmal ne schöne kündigung


----------



## ACDSee (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Die Installationsdatein kann man ja bereits offiziell runtergeladen. Nur Installieren geht halt nicht. Schickt der Verlag einem vorab einen Key per E-Mail zu, damit man pünktlich anfangen kann?

Habe mich mit Freunden zum Anzocken ab Mitternacht verabredet und Di/Mi + Fr. extra Urlaub genommen. Wäre echt unschön, wenn ich zum Release nicht mitzocken könnte.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, ich habs morgen Mittag in der Post oder eine E-Mail mit Key. DVD kann man ja nachschicken, das wäre halb so tragisch.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Die Installationsdatein kann man ja bereits offiziell runtergeladen. Nur Installieren geht halt nicht. Schickt der Verlag einem vorab einen Key per E-Mail zu, damit man pünktlich anfangen kann?
> 
> Habe mich mit Freunden zum Anzocken ab Mitternacht verabredet und Di/Mi + Fr. extra Urlaub genommen. Wäre echt unschön, wenn ich zum Release nicht mitzocken könnte.
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, ich habs morgen Mittag in der Post oder eine E-Mail mit Key. DVD kann man ja nachschicken, das wäre halb so tragisch.


 
Wie sollten die die Keys verschicken? Ich persönlich hab kein Konto erstellt, als ich das Abo bestellt hab. Außerdem müssten die die Spiele dann öffnen und ich bezweifle, dass sie sich die Mühe machen und jedes Paket öffnen und den Empfängern die Keys schicken :|


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



marvinj schrieb:


> ich will das game auch pünktlich haben, obwohl ich erst am 7.05 bestellt habe.....
> zocken....ZOCKEN


 
Es heißt das man spätestens bis zum 04.05 bestellen muss damit es bis zum 15. da ist.


Naja ich hatte am Freitag Nachmittag auch mal angerufen und es klang so als würde das sicher am Dienstag da sein.


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Wie sollten die die Keys verschicken? Ich persönlich hab kein Konto erstellt, als ich das Abo bestellt hab. Außerdem müssten die die Spiele dann öffnen und ich bezweifle, dass sie sich die Mühe machen und jedes Paket öffnen und den Empfängern die Keys schicken :|


 
Kommt drauf an, wieviele Praktikanten gerade zur Hand sind.


----------



## marvinj (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Wie sollten die die Keys verschicken? Ich persönlich hab kein Konto erstellt, als ich das Abo bestellt hab. Außerdem müssten die die Spiele dann öffnen und ich bezweifle, dass sie sich die Mühe machen und jedes Paket öffnen und den Empfängern die Keys schicken :|


 ist auch so, wenn die das nicht pünktlich schaffen, können die das ja machen  hätte ich nix gegen, dvd ist nebensache, aber ich glaube dafür sollten die von computec DAS HIER MAL LESEN


----------



## Gonzberg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

An die Leute die sich extra Urlaub genommen haben und alle, die es einfach nicht erwarten können(mich eingeschlossen)

Wenn heute oder spätestens morgen wirklich nichts in der Post ist, halt zu MM oder Sat flitzen und dann die Aboprämie in der Bucht versenken.
Damit man das wegbekommt, muss man es wahrscheinlich für 5€ weniger verkaufen als im Laden, aber wirklich Verlust macht man bei den günstigen Abo-Konditionen ja eh nicht.
Das Spiel gabs ja quasi gratis oben drauf.


----------



## StefanKFG (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Meint ihr den "Jahrespass"? Dieser beinhaltet NUR die digitale Version, die ihr schon seit Monaten aus eurem Battle.net Account runterladen könnt. Aber heute Mitternacht kann man es dann installieren und losdaddeln. Ich würde nicht mit einer richtigen "DVD" rechnen.


----------



## Gonzberg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Keine Ahnung was dieser Jahrespass sein soll.
Ausserdem wie soll die digitale Version im Battlenet freigeschaltet werden? Computec hat doch nur die normalen Adressdaten der Abonomenten und keine Informationen zum BattlenetAccount etc..


----------



## ED8 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

ich hab auch das Abo hauptächlich wegen d3 abgeschlossen und mir wurde versprochen, dass ich d3 "direkt zum Release erhalte." darunter versehe ich bis zum 15.05., 00.01 Uhr müsste die Prämie da sein, denn nur das wäre "direkt zum Release".

Gerade war der Postbote da und hatte leider nicht das Objekt der begierde dabei! Falls es heute noch mit einem anderen Paketdienst kommen sollte, wird's gepostet.

Da meine Bestellung schon länger als 14 tage zurückliegt, kann ich auch nicht widerrufen. Auf der anderen Seite hat der Verlag auch nicht die vertraglich vereinbarte Leistung erbracht. Ziemlich ärgerliche Geschichte.

Wem geht's noch so wie mir und wer hat d3 sonst noch nicht bekommen?


----------



## Gonzberg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

NEUSTE INFOS:

Habe mich gerade mit dem Kundenservice verbinden lassen und mit einer Frau Hoffmann telefoniert:

In deren System gibts wohl die neuste Information, dass Diablo III morgen, also am 15.05. bei den Bestellern ankommen soll!!
Die vorletzte Information war laut ihrer Aussage, dass die Auslieferung erst in der KW21 hätte stattfinden sollen, also sprich erst nächste Woche, dies wurde jetzt wohl von Computec gestrichen und die Auslieferung so vorverlegt,
dass das Spiel also morgen ankommen soll!

Also anscheinend gilt Entwarnung, Spiel soll morgen geliefert werden.
Finds ja trotzdem nen Hammer, dass der vorletzte Stand Auslieferung KW 21war!!


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Hm Schade, hätte mich gefreut Heute loszocken zu können. Finde es auch ein bißchen traurig, dass sich hier niemand offizielles meldet, geschweige denn, dass man keine Versandbestätigung bekommt.


----------



## pedi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

@ED8,
hängt dein leben von diesem spiel ab?
unglaublich was manche für ein fass aufmachen wegen eines dämlichen spieles.


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



pedi schrieb:


> @ED8,
> hängt dein leben von diesem spiel ab?
> unglaublich was manche für ein fass aufmachen wegen eines dämlichen spieles.



Das hat wohl weniger mit dem Spiel direkt zu tun. Immerhin sind wir einen Vertrag eingegangen in dem uns eine pünkliche Lieferung garantiert wurde.

Hier mal eine Mail von Computec die ca. 3 min nach meiner Anfrage kam. Klingt halbwegs zufriedenstellend.

* AW: Diablo 3 Prämienlieferung 				*

Hallo jovialgent81,
der Versand wird aktuell durchgeführt und geht heute raus per UPS Paket.
Sollte also morgen bei den Werbern und Prämienempfängern eintreffen.

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec​


----------



## ED8 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



pedi schrieb:


> @ED8,
> hängt dein leben von diesem spiel ab?
> unglaublich was manche für ein fass aufmachen wegen eines dämlichen spieles.



tja, schade dass du dich nicht so für ein spiel begeistern kannst wie andere. wahrscheinlich hältst du von Versprechungen auch nicht allzu viel.

unglaublich wie manche Leute sich in Sachen einmischen, die sie nicht mal interessieren.


----------



## pedi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

wer sagt, dass mich das spiel nicht interessiert. nur kann mans nicht ändern, wenns heute nicht in der post war.
ärgern ist sinnlos, ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass es nicht da ist.


----------



## ED8 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



pedi schrieb:


> wer sagt, dass mich das spiel nicht interessiert. nur kann mans nicht ändern, wenns heute nicht in der post war.
> ärgern ist sinnlos, ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass es nicht da ist.



wer d3 als "dämlichen spiel" bezeichnet, wird sich bestimmt nicht sonderlich dafür interessieren und sich über einen mangelnden service zu beschweren ist auch kein verbrechnen


----------



## ACDSee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ich hab eben auch per E-Mail nachgefragt und dieses Thema hier verlinkt. Mit etwas Glück bekommen wir eine offizielle Aussage.
Falls nicht fahr ich bei Mediamarkt/Saturn vorbei und hol noch eine Version. Dann kann meine Freundin die Abo-Prämie sozusagen "behalten".


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Super! Jetzt ist die Frage ob das Teil in den Briefkasten passt, denn ich muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## marvinj (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

ok nun habe ich hier so viel schon gelesen, es heißt einfach abwarten bis morgen und fertig 
ich bekam von computec gesagt, der großhändler hätte es schon 1-2 tage vorher und verschickt dann umgehend  vorraussetzung: man hatt bezahlt.
ich habe schon vor einer woche bestellt und nix abgebuch bisher, ich muss da wohl nochmal nachfragen ((
im übrigen, computec hat auch einen account hier im forum, ich glaube sowas wie : abo@computec )))


----------



## marvinj (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

schaut mal bitte alle in eurem computec konto nach, ob da unter Bestellungen, dann die mit diablo 3 auswählen auch steht: Menge: Bestellt:1 ; Versandt: 1
danke 
p.s. es ist nur ein spiel und dann urlaub nehmen, obwohl es unsicher ist ob mans bekommt finde ich ein wenig heftig


----------



## Lui (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Sollange es morgen ankommt ists mir egal^^ heute abend kommt eh keiner auf die Server


----------



## Broow (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ich fänds ja schon passend, das teil Jetzt in der Hand zu halten. 
Sind teile der Prämien shcon heute versendet worden oder wie?


----------



## marvinj (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

ja kp  deswegen fragte ich oben ob das bei euch auch im computec account steht


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Bei mir steht auch



> Bestellt: *1*
> Versandt: *1*


----------



## ACDSee (14. Mai 2012)

Mediamarkt Magdeburg hilft.
0:01 Uhr kann kommen und computec kann sich Zeit lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

vorfreude ist doch die schönste freude   in diesem sinne...


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Mediamarkt Magdeburg hilft.
> 0:01 Uhr kann kommen und computec kann sich Zeit lassen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wäre jetzt fast hingefahren ! Hör auf


----------



## ACDSee (14. Mai 2012)

Und am meisten hat sich meine Frau gefreut. Sie hat keinen Urlaub, kann dann aber jetzt am we mit einsteigen.


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Na gut wenn ich die Nacht durchzocken wollte hätte ich es heute auch noch einmal gekauft.


----------



## jahsera (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Nun wenn sie es heute verschicken befürchte ich, dass es morgen nicht in meinem Wiener Postkasten liegen wird. Habe mir eigentlich erwartet, dass es heute bei allen im Postkastl liegt und D3 ab 00:01 spielbar sein wird...
Hoffe es gibt eine Entschädigung für all jene die es nicht "Pünktlich zum Release" erhalten werden.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Es werden sowieso nur die Wenigsten um 0:01 spielen können. Ich hab' mittlerweile genug Blizzard-Realeses miterlebt um zu wissen, dass ein gescheites Spielen bzw. Einloggen erst ab nächster Woche möglich sein wird. Heute Nacht schon gar nicht, ich tippe auf Morgen zwischen 11-15 Uhr wird's halbwegs rund laufen.


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Es werden sowieso nur die Wenigsten um 0:01 spielen können. Ich hab' mittlerweile genug Blizzard-Realeses miterlebt um zu wissen, dass ein gescheites Spielen bzw. Einloggen erst ab nächster Woche möglich sein wird. Heute Nacht schon gar nicht, ich tippe auf Morgen zwischen 11-15 Uhr wird's halbwegs rund laufen.


 
Morgen Abend wird es denke ich ganz schlimm. Da zocken dann wirklich alle. Heute Nacht denke ich wirds laufen.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Diablo 3 Starter-Key: 6W9N9V-HHX6-4TEP6Z-EXX2-GVXHM6
Um es um 0 Uhr zumindest bis Level 13 spielen zu können und danach auf Standard zuerweitern mit
dem richtigen Key.

Wer zuerst kommt mahl zu Erst.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

mist, ich war zu langsam


----------



## marvinj (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auch


 jo danke 
dann kann es sein, dass die das wirklich losgeschickt haben, da ich erst am 7.05 bestellt hatte  danke, das macht mir hoffnung das das morgen da ist 
bite bitte las es morgen kommen heilige post/ups


----------



## hBGl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Wenn es morgen nicht da ist kaufe ich mir eins im Media Markt und verschacher die Abo Version auf ebay 
Die 5 Euro Verlust sind es mir wert, zumal das Abo praktisch umsonst war


----------



## Gonzberg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen nicht da ist kaufe ich mir eins im Media Markt und verschacher die Abo Version auf ebay
> Die 5 Euro Verlust sind es mir wert, zumal das Abo praktisch umsonst war


 
So sehe ich das nämlich auch!

Ich würde auch gern den Status meiner Bestellung einsehen, leider habe ich das PW vergessen.
Habe auf den Link "Passwort vergessen" geklickt und warte jetzt schon seit knapp 6 Stunden auf die Mail von computec wegen des Passwortes...
Habs zwischenzeitlich nochmal versucht, kam aber auch keine Mail.... Sind wahrscheinlich nur am packen, packen, packen


----------



## hBGl (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Die Diablo 3 Server sind momentan down ... ich denke, das dauert noch  mindestens ne Stunde ... also doch nicht so viel verpasst


----------



## ACDSee (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Nachdem ich heute extra bei Mediamarkt noch eine Version gegriffen habe, und zudem noch schnell eine SSD eingebaut und das System neu aufgesetzt habe, lief erstmal nichts. Nachdem ich den Installationskampf mit der DVD gegen 0:15 Uhr gewonnen hatte, komme ich jetzt auch nicht rein. Der beabsichtigte Fehler "37".

Wer seine DVD also erst morgen bekommt, hat außer Stress und digitalem hinten Anstellen nicht viel verpasst.


----------



## Rasputin468 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es morgen da sein wird. ich hoffe aber doch das es am Mittwoch spätestens dann schafft wenn es morgen nicht schaffen sollte.


----------



## SveD (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ich hab das Abo schon letztes Jahr im September abgeschlossen, mal schauen ob es heute kommt, aber ein Konto bei denen hab ich nicht mal um zu sehen ob es versandt ist.


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

moin
und-hats schon jemand in seinem briefkasten ???

mfg


----------



## Ninsche (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Mir wurde gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass das Spiel noch nicht versendet wurde und man auch keine Information hat, wann es raus geht....
Ich hatte mal angerufen, weil bei mir im Computec-Account nichts von Diablo3 stand...obwohl ich 09/11 das Abo abgeschlossen habe.
Die Information bezieht sich natürlich nur auf mich, ich denke mal, der Großteil wirds schon rechtzeitig bekommen...trotzdem ärgerlich (für mich )

Naja, Schwiegermutter kommt heute eh vorbei, die hat auch Hörner....


----------



## Rohstoff (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Ninsche schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass das Spiel noch nicht versendet wurde und man auch keine Information hat, wann es raus geht....



Bei allem Verständnis für gewisse Umstände, ist das schon eine anständige Sauerei. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass man nichts darüber weiss, wann es denn überhaupt verschickt werden kann. Ich würde mir DIII noch schnell wo anders besorgen und die ABO-"Prämie" dann verticken.

Das und noch dazu die Schwiegermutter....


----------



## M4tthi4s (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Juhu... gerade eben kam Diablo bei mir an. Dann ist der Tag für heute total ausgeplant


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Ninsche schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass das Spiel noch nicht versendet wurde und man auch keine Information hat, wann es raus geht....
> Ich hatte mal angerufen, weil bei mir im Computec-Account nichts von Diablo3 stand...obwohl ich 09/11 das Abo abgeschlossen habe.
> Die Information bezieht sich natürlich nur auf mich, ich denke mal, der Großteil wirds schon rechtzeitig bekommen...trotzdem ärgerlich (für mich )
> 
> Naja, Schwiegermutter kommt heute eh vorbei, die hat auch Hörner....


 
Dann nimm sie mit raus wenn etwas Wind ist, Drachen steigen lassen soll auch Spass machen.
Leute wartet doch einfach ein paar Tage, Computec ist doch kein Gamerladen. Auch läßt sich die Post mitunter auch etwas Zeit. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst DHL = Dauert halt länger


----------



## Gonzberg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Juhu... gerade eben kam Diablo bei mir an. Dann ist der Tag für heute total ausgeplant


 
Durch welches Unternehmen wurde es denn geliefert?


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

moin

na endlich-ist grad mit dem briefträger angekommen,dann kanns ja losgehen 

inkl.WOW DVD mit 14tage probeaccount.

mfg


----------



## jovialgent81 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Briefträger??? Kams nicht mit nem Paketservice? Wenn ja mit welchem?


----------



## M4tthi4s (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Bei mir war es heute früh Hermes. Hab soeben mal ne Stunde gezockt...
und es macht jetzt schon wieder wahnsinnig viel Laune.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

oh man ich muss noch auf die Post warten ....


----------



## d!rac (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Mir wurde gerade gesagt es wird noch ca. 14!!!!!!!!!! Tage dauern !!!
Schon heftig

Edit: bei mir zumindest


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

D3 ist gerade angekommen


----------



## jovialgent81 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



d!rac schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade gesagt es wird noch ca. 14!!!!!!!!!! Tage dauern !!!
> Schon heftig
> 
> Edit: bei mir zumindest



Bitte Was????? Wann haste denn dein Abo abgeschlossen?


----------



## d!rac (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Bitte Was????? Wann haste denn dein Abo abgeschlossen?



Am 15. März..also eh schon länger her.


----------



## jovialgent81 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



d!rac schrieb:


> Am 15. März..also eh schon länger her.


 
Hammer und wer hat dir gesagt das es noch so lange dauert? Computec? Das wär ja ne Frechheit, erst hier groß werben und dann sowas...


----------



## d!rac (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Hammer und wer hat dir gesagt das es noch so lange dauert? Computec? Das wär ja ne Frechheit, erst hier groß werben und dann sowas...



Ja voll. Die nette Dame am Telefon von Computec.
Schon eine Sauerei
Vor allem hieß es ja, dass es zum Releasetag kommt laut diesem Beitrag hier:
Diablo 3 als Abo-Prämie pünktlich zum Release? Leserbrief der Woche

Ich wollt überhaupt nur wissen obs heute oder morgen kommt...Naja
Ich werds mir trotzdem wo anders kaufen...aber ärgerlich ist es einfach


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Bei mir war es heute früh Hermes. Hab soeben mal ne Stunde gezockt...
> und es macht jetzt schon wieder wahnsinnig viel Laune.



das passt irgendwie nicht zu der aussage auf der facebookseite von pcgames, da stand:

"Ihr habt einen neuen PC-Games-Abonnenten geworben und freut euch jetzt auf eure Prämie (Diablo 3)? Unser Leserservice hat uns soeben die frohe Botschaft überbracht, dass die Päckchen auf dem Weg zu euch sind und morgen via *UP*S pünktlich bei euch eintreffen. Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß mit Diablo 3 - und den neuen Abonnenten viel Freude mit PC Games!"

???????????????????????????????????????

hat's schon einer von ups bekommen?


----------



## Mr.Kenji (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Bei mir ist D3 gerade angekommen. Versand per DHL. Versand von playcom und ein Zettel drin, dass es die Prämie ist.


----------



## Horak (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Es ist da es ist da es ist da  Kam mit DHL, Abo mitte März abgeschlossen


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



d!rac schrieb:


> Ja voll. Die nette Dame am Telefon von Computec.
> Schon eine Sauerei
> Vor allem hieß es ja, dass es zum Releasetag kommt laut diesem Beitrag hier:
> Diablo 3 als Abo-Prämie pünktlich zum Release? Leserbrief der Woche
> ...


 


wenn's dazu kommt, wäre die arglistige Täuschung gar nicht so weit hergeholt !!!


----------



## Broow (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Bei UPS war es bei mir nicht dabei. Ich hoffe noch auf die Post....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



d!rac schrieb:


> Ja voll. Die nette Dame am Telefon von Computec.
> Schon eine Sauerei
> Vor allem hieß es ja, dass es zum Releasetag kommt laut diesem Beitrag hier:
> Diablo 3 als Abo-Prämie pünktlich zum Release? Leserbrief der Woche
> ...



Da kann es sich nur um eine Falschaussage handeln. Wir haben jetzt mehrere Bestätigungen bekommen, dass Diablo 3 zum Release (und das ist heute) bei den Abonnenten angekommen ist. Was anderes haben wir nie gesagt.


----------



## Broow (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Dann hoff ich doch mal das ich meinses auch bald bekomme


----------



## jovialgent81 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da kann es sich nur um eine Falschaussage handeln. Wir haben jetzt mehrere Bestätigungen bekommen, dass Diablo 3 zum Release (und das ist heute) bei den Abonnenten angekommen ist. Was anderes haben wir nie gesagt.


 
Nett das sich hier auch mal jemand "offizielles" meldet. Also bei mir ist DHL,GLS und UPS schon vorbei gefahren aber kein Diablo 3 ist gedroppt...


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

wenigstens bezieht mal einer von pcgh Stellung. Plus Punkt!


----------



## marvinj (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

es ist daaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
verdammte *******, ist das geil )))
danke computec, habe immerhin erst vor einer woche bestellt )))
super sache


----------



## Broow (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

._. Mit was kam es?


----------



## d!rac (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da kann es sich nur um eine Falschaussage handeln. Wir haben jetzt mehrere Bestätigungen bekommen, dass Diablo 3 zum Release (und das ist heute) bei den Abonnenten angekommen ist. Was anderes haben wir nie gesagt.



Ja eine Falschausage von Computec. 14 Tage später ist eben nicht am Releasetag und genau das wurde mir nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen mitgeteilt.


----------



## Spyware (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



d!rac schrieb:


> Ja eine Falschausage von Computec. 14 Tage später ist eben nicht am Releasetag und genau das wurde mir nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen mitgeteilt.



Urrg..ich bin auch aus Ö und habe das Abo aber schon vor gut 6 Monaten abgeschlossen...bis jetzt noch nichts angekommen...hoffentlich tut sich da noch bis morgen etwas


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Diablo3 ist heute bei mir und bei nem Kumpel abgekommen. Hatten das Abo beide am 04.05 Nachmittags abgeschlossen.
Danke PCGH <3


----------



## jahsera (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Die Kaufentscheidung für den die Bestellung des Jahresabos PCGH war für mich D3. In der Werbung wurde mit fetten Lettern geschrieben: ...pünktlich zum Release in eurem Briefkasten....
Nun Release ist heute und Spiel habe ich keines. Wer ist Schuld? Wer trägt die Verantwortung? Wer entschädigt? Blizzard? Computec? Die Post? Oder ist es einfach nur weil ich in Österreich bin und es erst gestern versendet wurde? Ein armes Wiener Würstchen sozusagen...


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

... was tun wir nur wenn wir heute kein DIABLO spielen können?!

Jungs es gibt echt schlimmeres! Ich freue mich auf das ABO und bei der Prämie kann das Game von mir aus auch erst nächste Woche kommen. Bis dahin sind auch hoffentlich ein paar Bugs ausm Spiel 

@jahsera: Für was willst du entschädigt werden? Gehörst du zu den Menschen die extra Urlaub genommen haben?


----------



## jahsera (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

@vencam
Nein ich gehöre nicht dazu und selbst wenn? WAYNE? Durch die verzögerte Lieferung tritt eine Wertminderung ein die ua. durch späteren Spielbeginn und daraus resultierenden spielerischen Nachteilen zu Begründen ist.


----------



## Rasputin468 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

so meine kam auch endlich an. per DHL nicht per post. dann wird auch gleich installiert....  danke pcgh. macht auch weiter so


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

DHL nicht in Sicht - hoffnung stirbt!


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



jahsera schrieb:


> @vencam
> Nein ich gehöre nicht dazu und selbst wenn? WAYNE? Durch die verzögerte Lieferung tritt eine Wertminderung ein die ua. durch späteren Spielbeginn und daraus resultierenden spielerischen Nachteilen zu Begründen ist.



Spielerischer Nachteil...  . Der wäre?


----------



## Broow (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Meins auch eben angekommen  sofort installiert


----------



## jahsera (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



vencam schrieb:


> Spielerischer Nachteil...  . Der wäre?


 
Ich hänge Freunden mit denen ich das Spiel spielen möchte morgen mind. 15 LVL nach. Nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



jahsera schrieb:


> @vencam
> Nein ich gehöre nicht dazu und selbst wenn? WAYNE? Durch die verzögerte Lieferung tritt eine Wertminderung ein die ua. durch späteren Spielbeginn und daraus resultierenden spielerischen Nachteilen zu Begründen ist.


 
Und welche Wertminderung?
Blizzardspiele haben doch einen seht konstanten Preis, SCII müsste doch immer noch so viel kosten wie zum Erscheinungsdatum.


----------



## jahsera (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

@turbosnake:
Ich glaube du hast bei der Hälfte meines Satzes aufgehört zu lesen. Steht doch da.


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



jahsera schrieb:


> Ich hänge Freunden mit denen ich das Spiel spielen möchte morgen mind. 15 LVL nach. Nur ein Beispiel.



Ein Argument das ich bisschen nachvollziehen kann. Aber einen Tag holst du doch locker auf  (vorausgesetzt es kommt morgen!)


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Wertminderung?
> Blizzardspiele haben doch einen seht konstanten Preis, SCII müsste doch immer noch so viel kosten wie zum Erscheinungsdatum.



Falsch! SC2 ist heutzutage um einiges billiger.


----------



## ED8 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da kann es sich nur um eine Falschaussage handeln. Wir haben jetzt mehrere Bestätigungen bekommen, dass Diablo 3 zum Release (und das ist heute) bei den Abonnenten angekommen ist. Was anderes haben wir nie gesagt.


 
Es ist offiziell: Computec besch***t Abo-Kunden. Habe D3 nicht zum Release (und das ist heute) bekommen, weder von DHL, noch sonst einem Packetdienst. 

Und nein


ich wohne nicht in Österreich, sondern in Deutschland;
ich habe vor dem 4. Mai bestellt (Ende April).


Die Werbeversprechen haben sich also am Ende nur als Bauernfängerei herausgestellt. Die Freunde zocken schon seit Mitternacht und ich guck blöd aus der Wäsche. Danke Computec! Nächstes Mal setze ich wieder altbewährt auf Amazon, da kann man sich wenigstens drauf verlassen. Ich rate jedem, es mir gleich zu tun.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Meines ist heute angekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



ED8 schrieb:


> Es ist offiziell: Computec besch***t Abo-Kunden. Habe D3 nicht zum Release (und das ist heute) bekommen, weder von DHL, noch sonst einem Packetdienst.
> 
> Und nein
> 
> ...



Dolle Aussage, Germany 0 Points. Ich habe schon genug verschickt oder bekommen wo der Schnitt zb bei knapp 2 Tagen lag, aber es kommt auch vor das mal länger dauert. Naja bei Amazon hatte ich letztens erst knapp eine Woche gewartet, da hätte ich es mit Fahrrad sogar schneller abgeholt.


----------



## benTi1985 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Meine Prämie kam heute auch mit der Post (Hermes).


----------



## freibier47906 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ok,schreib ich es hier auch nochmal rein...D3 kam heute gegen Mittag mit DHL. Abo wurde Mitte bis Ende letzten Jahres abgeschlossen.


----------



## ACDSee (15. Mai 2012)

Mein Spielchen kam heute Mittag mit dhl. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Server mitmachen. Seit über einer Stunde ist kein Login möglich.


----------



## marvinj (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Broow schrieb:


> ._. Mit was kam es?


per post-bzw dhl


----------



## hBGl (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Leute regt euch nicht auf. Ich versuche mich seit 2 Stunden einzuloggen ohne Erfolg.


----------



## astra 1.8 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



ED8 schrieb:


> Es ist offiziell: Computec besch***t Abo-Kunden. Habe D3 nicht zum Release (und das ist heute) bekommen, weder von DHL, noch sonst einem Packetdienst.
> 
> Und nein
> 
> ...


 
weng übertrieben oder? ich denke nicht, dass ausgerechnet dich, _den mittelpunkt des universums_, computec bescheissen will 
entweder DHL oder computec haben einen fehler gemacht. kann durchaus vorkommen 

meins ist übrigens auch vorhin gekommen. ABO abgeschlossen mitte märz


----------



## Broow (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Also ich kontne mich bisjetzt IMMER fehlerfrei einloggen  das insgesamt 4 mal  (15 Uhr,17,19:30,22) 
Probleme beim installieren gabs auch nicht bzw. patchen. und der Templer bug hat mich auch nicht erwischt


----------



## abo@computec.de (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



ED8 schrieb:


> Es ist offiziell: Computec besch***t Abo-Kunden. Habe D3 nicht zum Release (und das ist heute) bekommen, weder von DHL, noch sonst einem Packetdienst.
> 
> Und nein
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ED8,

da jede Sendung online nachverfolgbar ist, bitte ich Sie uns kurz Ihre Adresse per Mail in den Verlag zu schicken: abo@computec.de
Wir haben einzelne Sendungen (wirklich nur einzelne), die nicht zustellbar waren weil die Anschrift falsch war oder der Empfänger nicht anwesend war.
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Spyware (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

An alle Österreicher und insbesondere Wiener: Meine Version ist gerade angekommen...also solltet ihr eure auch bekommen  Da war sicher die Post schuld...


----------



## d!rac (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Ja meine auch... Trotzdem seltsam, dass mir Computec erzählt hat es dauert noch 14 Tage und wurde nicht versandt.


----------



## -Dragon (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Sehe ich das richtig, das bei mir Diablo noch garnicht verschickt wurde ????

@Anhang


----------



## b3nn1 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

So, sollte bis heute Nachmittag die Prämie nicht eintreffen, muss ich mit Anwalt und Rechtschutzversicherung sprechen.
Für mich zählt das schon als Arglistige Täuschung.

Erst auf der Homepage anpreisen, dass das Abo unbedingt noch abgeschlossen werden muss bis zum 4.5. meine ich und bis dahin garantiert werden kann, das man Diablo 3 zum Release bekommt.
Habe extra dafür Urlaub genommen gehabt. Danke, diesen kann ich nun in die Tonne treten.

Nächstes mal wird auch wieder bei Amazon bestellt bzw. direkt bei Media Markt gekauft.
Bin richtig sauer... ist das erste Blizzard Spiel, das ich nicht am Release Tag in Händen halte.


----------



## vencam (16. Mai 2012)

@b3nn1: ... ahaha xD, wir lachen uns gerade auf der Arbeit nen Ast! )) 

Dein Posting reiht sich bei mir definitiv in die Top10 ein. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! 

... ich kann nimmer ))


----------



## Rohstoff (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



b3nn1 schrieb:


> So, sollte bis heute Nachmittag die Prämie nicht eintreffen, muss ich mit Anwalt und Rechtschutzversicherung sprechen.
> Für mich zählt das schon als Arglistige Täuschung.
> 
> Erst auf der Homepage anpreisen, dass das Abo unbedingt noch abgeschlossen werden muss bis zum 4.5. meine ich und bis dahin garantiert werden kann, das man Diablo 3 zum Release bekommt.
> ...



Ich würde es als Lehrgeld betrachten. Für ein Videospiel (das noch nicht einmal da ist) Urlaub nehmen... und dann noch ein Onlinespiel... das kann schnell nach hinten losgehen  Genieß deinen Urlaub!


----------



## b3nn1 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

warum ist das Schwachsinn? es wird mit etwas geworben, was nicht erbracht wurde.
Ohne dieses Versprechen, dass die Version pünktlich zum Release da ist, hätte ich niemals das Abo abgeschlossen...
Auch wenn der Passus drin gestanden hätte, das nicht sicher ist, wann die Prämie verschickt wird, hätte ich mich nicht darauf eingelassen. Da aber direkt damit geworben wurde, dass man Diablo 3 als Prämie am Dienstag in Händen hält, habe ich dem Verlag vertraut und ein Abo abgeschlossen.


----------



## abo@computec.de (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



-Dragon schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, das bei mir Diablo noch garnicht verschickt wurde ????
> 
> @Anhang


 Hallo Dragon,

Ihr Screenshot bezieht sich sicherlich auf den Aboshop.
Im Aboshop werden die Sendungsnummern nicht synchronisiert.
Um Ihre Sendungsnummer von DHL über die Diablo III-Prämiensendung zu erhalten, senden Sie einfach kurz eine Mail direkt in den Verlag an abo@computec.de - wir senden Ihnen dann direkt die DHL-Tracking-Nr. per Mail zu.
vielen Dank
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Rohstoff (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Hast du denn schon Kontakt aufgenommen und gefragt, wo es hängt? Vielleicht hatte der Paketfahrer einen schweren Unfall? Weiss man ja nicht.

Schwachsinn ist es, einen Tag nach Release mit größten Kanonen auf einen kleinen Spatzen zu schießen, von dem man nicht weiss ob er überhaupt Schuld hat


----------



## Black*Dragon* (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Leute ihr wistt schon das die hier nichtmal verpflichtet sind euch Diablo3 zu schicken es wird überall drauf hingewießen "Solange Vorrat reicht" und jetzt kommt mal wieder runter und freut euch auf ein KOSTENLOSES Spiel. Und wenn du nichtmal anspruch auf ne bestimmte Prämie hast wie dann auf ein genaues Lieferdatum??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



b3nn1 schrieb:


> So, sollte bis heute Nachmittag die Prämie nicht eintreffen, muss ich mit Anwalt und Rechtschutzversicherung sprechen.
> Für mich zählt das schon als Arglistige Täuschung.
> 
> Erst auf der Homepage anpreisen, dass das Abo unbedingt noch abgeschlossen werden muss bis zum 4.5. meine ich und bis dahin garantiert werden kann, das man Diablo 3 zum Release bekommt.
> ...



Ich würde erstmal den Arzt aufsuchen. Manchen Leuten sollte man keine Versicherung geben, da gibt es wohl im Vorfeld erst andere Wege die man ausschöpft.


----------



## pedi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

der ist schon gestorben, weil er sich totgeärgert hat.


----------



## Broow (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

muss heute auch nochmal anchfragen, da mein werber (ich hae jmd anderen geworben) d3 nicht bekommen hat.
Allerdings habe ich computec am 3.4 angeschrieben, da ich bei der bestellung des abos (mitte märz) die Falsche adresse angegeben habe, und somit die prämienempfängeradresse geändert werden muss.


----------



## FuNzeL (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Glückwunsch an alle, die ihre Prämie schon erhalten haben.
Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die ihr Abo schon vor mehreren Monaten abgeschlossen haben (September 2011).
Trotzdem ist das Spiel weder bei mir noch beim Werber angekommen.
Bin mal gespannt, wann es denn nun kommt, denn ein Computec-Konto habe ich anscheinend bei der Bestellung nicht angelegt, wo ich nachschauen könnte...
Wenn das Spiel nicht praktisch als Gratiszugabe zum Abo wäre, wäre das schon sehr ärgerlich, dass es mit rechtzeitiger Lieferung zum Releasetag nicht funktioniert.

EDIT:
Na prima, das Spiel liegt seit Dienstag beim Nachbarn vom Werber und die DHL hält es nicht für nötig, einen Schein zu hinterlassen.
Typisch DHL wieder...


----------



## Atosch (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Hat mir bitte wer einen Gästepass, bis meine Prämie ankommt?
Dann könnt ich heute schon mal reinschnuppern


----------



## ED8 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

so, d3 ist heute mittag mit der post gekommen, einen tag zu spät, aber immerhin!

und so möge das schlachten beginnen...


----------



## -Dragon (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo Dragon,
> 
> Ihr Screenshot bezieht sich sicherlich auf den Aboshop.
> Im Aboshop werden die Sendungsnummern nicht synchronisiert.
> ...


 
Danke schön hat mir geholfen, Spiel ist nun auch endlich da wo es sein soll !! Jeder der sein Spiel noch nicht hatte sollte auch eine Email senden, dann wisst ihr wenigtens wo es sich momentan befindet.


----------



## SoTrue (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*



Atosch schrieb:


> Hat mir bitte wer einen Gästepass, bis meine Prämie ankommt?
> Dann könnt ich heute schon mal reinschnuppern


 
Wo finde ich den denn? (Hab die Digitale-Version)


----------



## freibier47906 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Hab noch zwei von diesen Gästepässen rumliegen...kurze Nachricht genügt.


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

also die prämie hat sich wirklich gelohnt 
hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt!

THX


----------



## Atosch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Laut Hotline wurde meine Prämie am Montag den 14.05. bearbeitet.
Sie sollte spätestens am Samstag ankommen hat die freundliche Dame gesagt.
Leider is heute (Sonntag) immer noch nichts da.


----------



## Dan Kirpan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo + Diablo 3, wann kommt die Abo Prämie?*

Bei meinem Werber ist auch noch keine Prämie angekommen, obwohl das geld schon vor 7 Tagen abgebucht wurde. Wie lange dauert das denn noch?


----------

